# this is my first time on but i have a race to tell!



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Hello every one, ive actually been reading at the forums for a while now and deciced to get involved. I own a 93' Sentra SE-R, and belive me, this is the fastest car that ive ever owned . My first vehicle being a ford ranger 
Let me tell you my story. My best friend josh has a 93 civic and has bone thousands of dollers worth of work on it. He kept bragging about how he out ran this and out ran that, so, being the jock that i am i decided to place a little bet on the table, and put the pink slip to my truck up on a quarter mile race. Josh, knowing that all i had was just a stock sentra gladly took up my offer. Well we pull up to a red light on a straight away thats on the outskirts of my town (monroe ga. thats where i was born and raised), and set there waiting for the green. He looks at me and begins to laugh. So i decide to give a practice rev and take it up to 6000rpm. it stayed there for a moment and then i went to 7500 rpm and smiled to myself. Josh stopped laughing.
GREEEENNNNNN and all you herd was the rubber being torn off of tires. ALmost immediatly he pulled a whole car length ahead. he pulled away through first. then i herd him shift. i was still in first and pulling strong. I slammed second and the pulling civic suddenly began running even with me in speed, however he was still almost a whole sentras length ahead. He shifted into third while i was still running through the powerband in second. AND THEN IT HAPPENED. I double cluched into third for the final launch of the quarter mile. as the power band went through its bulk i cought his highly modified, yet nonturbo, honda "power house" and passed him. Now you could emagine the pride i held for my little ser at this point, i began to laugh with exitement. Josh, as we were about to cross the imaganary finish line, just slowed down. he quit before the end of the race. and there i rode, the victor, in front of him all the way to his house where we celebrated my victory with a nice tall glass of lemonaid.


----------



## Importracer (Jul 3, 2002)

What kind civic did your friend have....ie..engine mods ect. Im not trying to doubt but I am a little skeptical of a bone stock se-r vs any car w/ thousands of dollars in mods. Unless he spent thousands on rims bodykit ect....then that doesnt count..hehe..
Although i hear those 6" Tips are equal to a 100 shot


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

most of his mods were e bay stuff. he is a typical Header,exauts honda junky. he actually has spent about two grand in mods however that includes a 300 dollar spoiler. Im not sure if his mods are generic or if theyre like really expensive and good. I do know that he has spent way more than the cars worth in mods.
Oh yeah I guess i told a little white lie. I did fabricate a ram air intake from one of his old filters actually. He got this intercooler looking intake and didnt need his AEM filter any more. 
I only beat him by a quarter car length(or mabe more if he would have ran til the end). I know its hard to believe. Trust me both he and i are still trying to figure it out.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

oh yeah i forgot about the civic specs. Its a 93 LX 1.5 liter non Vtech. Bone stock back in 93 this speedster came with a whopping 104hp. Mabe thats what got him beat. Even with mods that would give him a 50hp boost (which is basically what he got for that kind of money) he would still be only 5 to 7 horsed above me. Thats nothing a 7500 rpm redline could'nt take care of. Especially since he has no performance chips that let him rev any higher that 6500rpm. Given that, I wold say that it would almost be logical that i could beat him.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

doesn't sound like a fair race nevertheless. i mean you bet your truck. but what did you win??


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

Dude you should have beat him by more then that... I owned a 93 Civic HB SI with the Sohc VTEC 1.6L and I used to get spanked by my buddies Se-R's all the time... I had intake, header, exhaust, short shifter blah blah blah.... Race him again you should beat him by more next time! They used to beat me by car lengths!


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

*Now maybe someone can answer this...*

Okay I've posed this question before and got a whole lotta wasted bandwidth back.

The last guy that tried to explain double clutching to me ended up believe that you would push in the clutch and let it back out... all while in the SAME GEAR!!

My Dad's a truck driver and so my understanding of double-clutching is: 
clutch-in, out of gear, clutch out, clutch in, next gear...

I'm going to assume that its different when you're driving a little 4-banger.

But please bear with me, I'm asking this in all honesty because I'm trying to learn. So don't give me the "you don't know what double-clutching is????" reply.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*Double Clutching Explanation*

Double clutching is a way to match the engine speed in a given gear to the road wheel speed, in a transmission without synchromesh. In a downshift, you depress the clutch and come into neutral. The engine needs to be going at higher rpms to accommodate the speed of the road wheel gear, so you let the clutch out (still in neutral)--which re-attaches the engine driven gears to the engine. Then you blip the throttle to increase the engine speed, which gets the engine-driven gears spinning faster, until they are going at the right speed to mesh with the road wheel gear. You push the clutch back in, and if you have done it right, the shifter will move easily into the lower gear. If you miss, you will hear a lot of grinding.

Done quickly it's -
clutch in, pull out of gear to neutral
clutch out, "blip" gas to increase engine RPM
clutch in, push into lower hear
clutch out


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

that sounds kinda hard. I thouth that double clutching was when you held the gas to the floorboard and changed the gear so fast that you really did'nt miss an rpm. at 7500 rpm you have to be frikn' fast man. Thats what i did in order to keep up with josh. A also would like you to know that i still am an amature at this. My buddie josh has been it since our 11th grade year in highschool. We graduated together, two years ago! THe experience trophy diffinately goes to him.


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

im somewhat new to this so please bear with me

is there any consequences in not double clutching when downshifting? 

i usually clutch in, down shift, blip the throttle, and clutch out. is this basically the same thing? 

holding the gas down while you shift i believe is called powershifting(correct me if im wrong). i also thought that you had to lose rpms no matter what, since the next gear has a different gear ratio.i personally find it too risky and have stayed away from it. i practice heel-toe more. i plan to auto-x sometime soon


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

This is perhaps the funniest story I've ever read. No, wait. I'm wrong. Make that the stupidest story I've ever read. 

I dont doubt you beat the guy, and I could care less if you did or didnt. But to claim you broke out into the lead by double clutching is a complete crock of bullsh*t. You are WAY too infautrated with "that movie" to think thats what caused you to win. You talk about it like its hittin a 100 shot of nitrous or something. 

Go out and learn about cars and how they function before you start to talk sh*t. Did you know that double clutching on 99% of cars on the road today is totally worthless and just wastes time between shifts? Well, you do now. The only people out there that still actually do that are truckers and people without synchros (read: old cars). 

Take care there Vin! And have a nice day!


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*I could care less if you did or didnt*

You obviously did care, I mean you just wrote 3 paragraphs on how you think he's full of crapola'.  hahaha


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

Shaolin - what you described is simply rev matching. It's not double clutching because you aren't pushing the clutch pedal in twice. Rev matching can be a very valuable thing to learn, especially if you plan on doing any road courses or autox. It allows you to go down a gear without slowing the car down, and it makes for a smoother transition... and as any experienced racer will tell you, smoothness is the key.

If you can learn to brake while simultaneously downshifting and rev matching, you'll be doing pretty well. "Heel and toe" is one way to do that - start braking using the ball of your right foot, then push the clutch in and rev match by popping the gas pedal with the heel of your right foot while the ball is still on the brake. Downshift while you're doing that, then let the clutch back out. Then you're down a gear nice and smoothly and your speed is down and you're ready to go into a turn right in your powerband.

It takes a lot of practice, but it's definitely a good technique to learn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

*first time racer*

You are the man!!!!!!, now I want to get the same se-r you have and beat people,sadly I have a '01 sentra xe with no mods but I plan to be very fast in the near future. I might just give my cousin my car and the payments. And get me the same car you have!!


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

its hard for me to believe a non v-tec 1.5 liter civic took ever pulled on you. ive raced non v-tech 1.6 with all the bolt ons and have never had one even come close to taking me, especially on the take off. and i was running stock too till last week. ive never seen a non v-tec honda break mid 16s. how can a non v-tec even come close to you.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

okay first of all, im new at this. when i very first started, a pinto could have pulled on me. Ive only recently learned how to feather the clutch in order to take off from 5500 to 6000 rpms. When i raced josh i was trying launch from about 3500 rpm, then i spun tires a little, so naturally he got the jump on me. and to whoever the he-- said something about me double clutching needs to chill out. It aint like im talkin about your mama or how fat your girlfriend is or something! Being new at this means alot of things, like low rev launches, and using the wrong slang for a term. i dont need some board(probably 30 year old man) bustin my ballz because he thinks i worship a movie! 
You guys all know that when your excited about your first win against a non stock peice of metal on four wheels, you didnt want your dignaty smashed by some "know it all", oh and by the way, since you do know it all, why don't you go and get a job at Nissan. Im sure you could really blow their minds with your superior intelect 
The term i should have referred to was the term REV MATCHING, and i will from now own. Thank you so ever much for your great mentauring and superb leadership oh great one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *When i raced josh i was trying launch from about 3500 rpm, then i spun tires a little, so naturally he got the jump on me. *





anthony jackson said:


> *So i decide to give a practice rev and take it up to 6000rpm. it stayed there for a moment and then i went to 7500 rpm and smiled to myself.*


So what was it? 3500 rpm or 7500 rpm. Either way, keep winding your engine up that high while not in gear. Its really, really good for it. 



anthony jackson said:


> *and to whoever the he-- said something about me double clutching needs to chill out. It aint like im talkin about your mama or how fat your girlfriend is or something! Being new at this means alot of things, like low rev launches, and using the wrong slang for a term. i dont need some board(probably 30 year old man) bustin my ballz because he thinks i worship a movie! *


Now who needs to chill out. You tried to pass some BS that you heard on a movie without doing any research about what it actually was that you were doing. Movies != Life. p.s. I'm 22, not 30.



anthony jackson said:


> *You guys all know that when your excited about your first win against a non stock peice of metal on four wheels, you didnt want your dignaty smashed by some "know it all", oh and by the way, since you do know it all, why don't you go and get a job at Nissan. Im sure you could really blow their minds with your superior intelect
> The term i should have referred to was the term REV MATCHING, and i will from now own. Thank you so ever much for your great mentauring and superb leadership oh great one. *


"Know it all"? I never claimed to know it all. However, I knew you were full of shit, and I proceeded to call you on it. Dignity? Hardly. If your source of dignity is street racing a Honda, and then bragging about it before getting your story straight, thats pretty sad. As for me getting a job at Nissan, I'd love to! What I wouldnt give to work on 350Zs and such all day. 

Thank you, drive through.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Boy, did my very first post sound gay as hell!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

this post is like a year old. and now if i raced that same civic i would rape that car. im a totally different person now than i was a year ago. and oh, i see that that little bitch DJCobol still only has 2 posts. guess i must have blown his mind with stupidity or something. But like i said i could stomp a mustang now, much less a puny little civic that has headers!


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Wow, this post is older than dirt. This was back when you didnt know shit.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yep, and the bad part is, Josh still doesn't know shit. man when he sold his old 93 civic, i thought surely that he would try to get something a little faster, but NOPE! dumbass got another civic, but this time it had more horse power cuse it had a body kit


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Yeah thats kinda pointing to the fact that maybe he is just a shitty driver! U think?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

anthony jackson said:


> *okay first of all, im new at this. when i very first started, a pinto could have pulled on me. Ive only recently learned how to feather the clutch in order to take off from 5500 to 6000 rpms. When i raced josh i was trying launch from about 3500 rpm, then i spun tires a little, so naturally he got the jump on me. and to whoever the he-- said something about me double clutching needs to chill out. It aint like im talkin about your mama or how fat your girlfriend is or something! Being new at this means alot of things, like low rev launches, and using the wrong slang for a term. i dont need some board(probably 30 year old man) bustin my ballz because he thinks i worship a movie!
> You guys all know that when your excited about your first win against a non stock peice of metal on four wheels, you didnt want your dignaty smashed by some "know it all", oh and by the way, since you do know it all, why don't you go and get a job at Nissan. Im sure you could really blow their minds with your superior intelect
> The term i should have referred to was the term REV MATCHING, and i will from now own. Thank you so ever much for your great mentauring and superb leadership oh great one. *


Just joined... and this whole thread was hilarious! I'm still confused... and this part was never clarified... Why the hell would you have to rev match in an upshift? Glad you've moved away from your old "Vin" ways


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

well, lets just say that it helps to keep the car from doing that "help, im being raped by a gorilla" jerk!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well how exactly do you rev-match when upshifting???

rev-matching is where you hit the gas while downshifting with the clutch in so that the rpm is where it needs to be for that next gear. You can't rev-match on an upshift, and even if you could it would be useless.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i think you could rev match while up shifting if you hold the clutch down and wait for the engines rpms to go down, but that would still be pointless.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

*OK, rev matching on an upshift.*

Ok, for any one that has the SR20DE in their B13 sentra knows that thers huge lag in first and second gear, and in a drag race it is recomended that you go all the way to redline (7500-7800rpm). Now it is a known fact that during the last few thousand Rpms in stock (or should i say, non turbo) form, your power band dropps dramatically in the SR20, however the reason for going all the way to redline will put you back in the power band in the next gear, but ive found that if you rev match (not wait for the rpms to drop, but hold the gas pedal while you shift at a lower rpm, it will actually give you a secont launch) example. IN first gear, insted of going all the way to red line shif at 6800rpm, but hold your gas pedal on the floor board in order for your rpm to continue to raise, that way you will shift at the very end of the power band in 1st and put you right back into 2nd gears powerband with out losing that .5 second 10 hp loss! ya see. so its kinda the opposite, sorry for the slang term, REV MATCHING, if its called something else, then please let me know! and if you are confused then tell me and ill try to better explain!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah that's called power shifting or speed shifting or whatever (all sorts of different names). Pretty much it f*cks up your synchros and clutch fast and I will never do it on any car I care about. Rev-matching actually helps your synchro's and clutch and reduces wear and tear.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah, i knew that it rips up the tranny internals, but ive only done it a couple of times! hence the reason that i didn't know what you were supposed to call it!


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

6800 rpm huh?

The best shiftpoints for a stock SR20DE (91-98) are as follows:

1-2 7500rpm+ (if you want to exceed redline, go to 7700rpm)
2-3 7300rpm
3-4 7100rpm
4-5 7000rpm

These are pretty much dyno proven for a stock SE-R...........

How do you think I pulled a 15.214 with just a header and timing (my shiftpoints are a *little* higher due to the header)?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *6800 rpm huh?
> 
> The best shiftpoints for a stock SR20DE (91-98) are as follows:
> 
> ...


Should be revised to say these shift points are for a 91-94 SE-R. Kinda hard to perform the 1-2 and 2-3 shifts at 7500 and 7300 rpms with a 7100 rpm fuel cut that the B14 SE-R's have. Not a flame, just a correction.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it sucks that they dropped the fuel cut to 6600rpm on the 00-01 RR sr20de's....


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *it sucks that they dropped the fuel cut to 6600rpm on the 00-01 RR sr20de's.... *


Sure does .


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> *6800 rpm huh?
> 
> The best shiftpoints for a stock SR20DE (91-98) are as follows:
> 
> ...


Wow! that's a good time if that's all your mods. Did you ditch some of the interior? I just put on i/h/e so dang, maybe... it could be done. I have no problem shifting that high... if the motor goes... it goes... ooops! I was at WSIR a coupla weeks ago and ran it constantly at redline for 5, 30min sessions and she's still going! Good ole sr20!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

anthony jackson said:


> *yeah, i knew that it rips up the tranny internals, but ive only done it a couple of times! hence the reason that i didn't know what you were supposed to call it! *


OK... that's cleared up. Hey you can powershift all you want, my friend has a blown 96' stang and does that all the time. I won't do it w/ my own car but i'm happy to sit in somebody else's car while they do it


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

thanks for the correction! i have been looking around for the pefect shift points, but was afrait to ask. i didnt want to get flamed with the "DID YOU SEARCH" reply! thankx


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

anthony jackson said:


> *
> i didnt want to get flamed with the "DID YOU SEARCH" reply! *



Sounds like someone is afraid of the big-bad bully chimmike ?  J/K Mike


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

ok?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

It was a joke , for more or less Mike ( chimmike ) to respond to .


----------

